# Northrup Alpha



## Wildr1 (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## wuzak (May 7, 2018)

Must have been really loud in the passenger cabin!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 7, 2018)

I would imagine so, I've never seen an interior layout of the cabin. If someone has one it would be interesting to look at.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Donivanp (May 8, 2018)

Interesting aircraft.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2018)

I do think it's an interesting layout, but have to agree it had to be loud inside.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2018)

I found this online at Northrop Alpha - Marketing Brochure

It is part of a marketing brochure.





I am not sure what the attraction to passengers having "ready access to pilot's compartment"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2018)

Another very advance aircraft from Northrop, first flying in 1930. Pioneered the wing structure of the DC-2 and 3.


----------

